

Tech insiders: Firms halted spread of grisly video - JumpCrisscross
http://news.yahoo.com/tech-insider-firms-halting-spread-165917819.html

======
SixSigma
You can watch and almost endless stream of narco executions, ISIS killing
Iraqis and Syrians, Syrians killing Syrians, people getting burned alive by
African lynch mobs, no one cares.

But a couple of white guys and the censorship mob break out the temporary
barriers.

I'd rather live in an uncensored world, thanks.

~~~
hadoukenio
This. By trying to remove this one specific video and not all the others, it
shows the propaganda machine is in full swing.

